# Charlotte Bobcats Sign Corey Benjamin



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Charlotte Bobcats Sign Corey Benjamin


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well it definately shows the Bobcats staff does their research, plucking out a player that's forgotten by just about everyone. I honestly have no idea who he is


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

...And the earth shook.  Corey Benjamin? How about bringing back Kornel David?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> ...And the earth shook.  Corey Benjamin? How about bringing back Kornel David?


Todd Fuller, Dwayne Schintzius and Charles Shackelford are considering the Bobcats. You guys should be happy....

What happened to Kornel David anyway....?:yes:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Corey was drafted by the Bulls in their final championship years.

The guy was a freakish athlete and could jump through the gym. His vertical was measured 1 1/2 inches higher than Jordan's vertical ever was if memory serves me correctly.

He played out of control a lot on offensive, and really couldn't be relied on to hit an open shot. He is a slasher and relied on his athleticism to score, and he was average on defense.

He should make your starting roster and probably will play 10-15 minutes per game I would think. That is, unless he developed some kind of shot in the past few years.

If he has, then he could be your starting SG as your roster currently stands.


----------

